# HauntedPortraits Featured on ABCnews



## hauntedportraits.com (Jul 12, 2004)

Haunted Portraits is pleased to announce that after being interviewed on the local Houston ABC news crew our story was picked up by ABC and an edited version is now available to view online here 

http://abcnews.go.com/Video/playerIndex?id=1261226

Thanks for your support and an incredible year.

Norm Lanier
www.hauntedportraits.com


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

very nice. congrats.


----------

